# VU-Rite-None Better For Sewer Cameras



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that VU-Rite is a stand up company. I had a issue with my camera, don't want to go into details, but they have been nothing but professional about it and have given me a solution I'm 100% satitfied with. I will be a customer of theres for life, and if anyone is need of a Sewer Camera, they are the company to go with. There is no comparison when it comes to costumer service. A+ in my book, and I'm a picky person!:laughing:


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

How much did they pay you for this commercial ???


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> How much did they pay you for this commercial ???



Zero


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

For me, no footage counter = no sale


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> For me, no footage counter = no sale


How much did the competitor pay you for this commercial ????


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> How much did the competitor pay you for this commercial ????



Nothing, I would never buy a main line camera unless it had a counter.

IMO, although pricey nothing beats Ridgid for locating & inspection.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

AssTyme said:


> For me, no footage counter = no sale


 
seems like a footage counter would be standard , wonder how come they dont come with one


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Why is a counter necessary? Your just inspecting the sewer, the picture is what is important. If there us a problem, just locate it.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Footage counter is a nice perk, but a location transmitter, is mandatory.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Believe me, every single time i speak to Angela, the 1st thing i ask for is always the counter!! As far as service goes, she and the crew are just phenomenal!!!!!!!!! i had one minor hiccup with my lap-top software which she address asap. I have log over 30 plus camera inspection in just a couple of months with no issues. Let me tell you one thing, if Angela decides to make the counter with the camera, Ridgid could say good bye to there future profits


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Angela sounds like one hot chick ... That has a sweet voice ... That can sooth any problem


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I would like to hear Rods input on this matter:thumbup:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Angela sounds like one hot chick ... That has a sweet voice ... That can sooth any problem


 
Her theme song


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Will said:


> Why is a counter necessary? Your just inspecting the sewer, the picture is what is important. If there us a problem, just locate it.


The counter is helpful during inspection to the homeowner he knows the length of the line, maybe where a belly starts and ends and it makes it easy for a novice to more understand what they are seeing. Although I don't think they are mandatory they are helpful to have. To the contractor you have a good idea of pipe length for bidding purposes.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

A counter helps get an idea of what tie-ins you are looking at. I was looking at VR when I got a deal on a ridgid.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Believe me, every single time i speak to Angela, the 1st thing i ask for is always the counter!! As far as service goes, she and the crew are just phenomenal!!!!!!!!! i had one minor hiccup with my lap-top software which she address asap. I have log over 30 plus camera inspection in just a couple of months with no issues. Let me tell you one thing, if Angela decides to make the counter with the camera, Ridgid could say good bye to there future profits


If they see the counter as feasible they'll build one. Though I don't know I would say Angela has R&D working on it as we speak.
And yup Angela is cool and knows her business and products.:thumbsup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Angela sounds like one hot chick ... That has a sweet voice ... That can sooth any problem


Is she welcomed to the Zone or only in the Business lounge??


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> Angela sounds like one hot chick ... That has a sweet voice ... That can sooth any problem


You could always friend her on Facebook.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

No need to defend the purchase use the camera to make money when the time is right you buy the tank of cameras.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I would like to hear Rods input on this matter:thumbup:




I think they promised him a free counter upgrade years ago ???


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I think they are over engineering the idea. All the need is a counter on the outside like most larger jetters have that turns with the reel housing. Jetters use it to count amount of feet put down the hole over a life time, I'm sure a system could be made to add and subtract feet. I would not appear on screen but would be a good stop gap measure.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Just an update I am still using the DeepSee SeeSnake camera I bought 19 years ago. The normal wear and tear has had me get it re-terminated a total of 3 times. And I stick my camera in everything I can. 

If this unit ever has a major failure, I might look into getting a VU-Rite, but I do not see that happening any time soon.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

If you really need a counter, just mark the cable at 5ft interval with electrical tape and 1ft intervals with permanent marker. This is what I do with jetter hose, holds up great. 

Customer service is a great thing but I only carry 1 camera with me and I need it to work right every time I use it. My ridgid setup is old and heavy, tool case monitor, but when I tell a customer I can inspect their line, I never have to wonder if my camera will work or not.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> If you really need a counter, just mark the cable at 5ft interval with electrical tape and 1ft intervals with permanent marker. This is what I do with jetter hose, holds up great.
> 
> Customer service is a great thing but I only carry 1 camera with me and I need it to work right every time I use it. My ridgid setup is old and heavy, tool case monitor, but when I tell a customer I can inspect their line, I never have to wonder if my camera will work or not.



Paint and markers, tape catches on stuff and makes it harder to push through tight CI turns.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

I wonder if this counter would work and just scrap the reel/
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pearpoint-F...192?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d5d03fa8


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Why not just alter the wheel you walk off something with and hook it up to the drum. Seems like a simple way to add a counter if you really want it. But i may be over thinking the idea since im just a service company..lol


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Just an update I am still using the DeepSee SeeSnake camera I bought 19 years ago. The normal wear and tear has had me get it re-terminated a total of 3 times. And I stick my camera in everything I can.
> 
> If this unit ever has a major failure, I might look into getting a VU-Rite, but I do not see that happening any time soon.


Personally i think your DeepSee SeeSnake camera is a much better camera than what's out on the market today, and that's including the new ridgid sewer cameras


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Personally i thing your DeepSee SeeSnake camera is a much better camera than what's on the market today, and that's including the new ridgid sewer cameras


The first DeepSea camera I used was in 1989.
It was about as big around and long as a can of beer and had about 8 small incandescent light bulbs surrounding the cameras head.
as soon as the HOT bulbs would hit water they would all POP !:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Personally i thing your DeepSee SeeSnake camera is a much better camera than what's on the market today, and that's including the new ridgid sewer cameras


I agree. Back then they kept things simple and well built. Now they added color, self leveling, and footage counters...more stuff to break IMHO.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm currently looking for a camera and monitor. I have been looking for a used unit on ebay but haven't seen many vu-rite camera's. How do they compare in price? 

I would like to get a Ridgid but it's a little more than I can spend right now. There is a few setups on ebay for around $700. What do you guys think of this unit...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40M-Video-E...054?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bb8cf5d6


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> I'm currently looking for a camera and monitor. I have been looking for a used unit on ebay but haven't seen many vu-rite camera's. How do they compare in price?
> 
> I would like to get a Ridgid but it's a little more than I can spend right now. There is a few setups on ebay for around $700. What do you guys think of this unit...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/40M-Video-E...054?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bb8cf5d6


Very cheap price.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> I'm currently looking for a camera and monitor. I have been looking for a used unit on ebay but haven't seen many vu-rite camera's. How do they compare in price?
> 
> I would like to get a Ridgid but it's a little more than I can spend right now. There is a few setups on ebay for around $700. What do you guys think of this unit...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/40M-Video-E...054?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bb8cf5d6





You might get one or two uses out of it if you're really lucky :laughing:


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah I normally don't buy cheap tools. Anybody know roughly how much a Vu-Rite would be if I were to buy it new?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Yeah I normally don't buy cheap tools. Anybody know roughly how much a Vu-Rite would be if I were to buy it new?


Call Angela, tell her you heard about them on the Plumbing Zone. I'm sure she could get you a price.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> Yeah I normally don't buy cheap tools. Anybody know roughly how much a Vu-Rite would be if I were to buy it new?


Their site has all the prices along with phone numbers.
http://www.vu-rite.com/ 
Check it out and give them a call, you may very well get Angela,,,:thumbup:
She's smart and knows every thing there is to know about her equipment.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Epox said:


> Their site has all the prices along with phone numbers.
> http://www.vu-rite.com/
> Check it out and give them a call, you may very well get Angela,,,:thumbup:
> She's smart and knows every thing there is to know about their equipment.


Yes she is:yes:


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*I ordered me one*

got to wait two more weeks for delivery...can't wait to put it in service!


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

I believe that when easy-cam and vurite split a few years ago, easy-cam got exclusive rights on the counter circuit board. They are the same camera head and push rod. I don't think there will ever be a counter for vu-rite.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Vu-Rite has change up there design slightly since there original design which was the exact same the Easy-Cam. Not sure if they are still the same or not with the new design.


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

damnplumber said:


> got to wait two more weeks for delivery...can't wait to put it in service!


Did you order the vu-rite mini or full size? I have the mini and it is a great unit. So simple to use...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

My Vu-Rite has been a tank dependable. I like Angela But the promis of a distance counter 5 years ago is starting to make me lose faith in them. Still a good camera But IMHO $5,000 dollar cameras should have a distance counter. Their servive has been great but if you make a promis you better deliver. I tape my camera for footage but I should not have to this is 2013 and all the major camera companies have one and the customer paying $$$$$ per inspection likes to see it too.


----------

